# Double the fun at FightHouse NYC



## alexk (Nov 19, 2004)

Attention systema people in or around NY area:
We now have big Denis teaching together with Edgar.  As a student, I definitely like this development.  Denis is a lot of fun to work with and he always brings great props. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Also, with two advanced systema practitioners, students can get more attention. 
Now, wouldn't it be nice if Rob Green come to visit the fighthouse once in a while? 





 -- Alex


----------



## Jay Bell (Nov 19, 2004)

Alex,

Please say "Hi" to Denis for me...he's well missed!

Cheers,

Jay


----------



## alexk (Nov 20, 2004)

Sure will, Jay.


----------



## NYCRonin (Nov 20, 2004)

Aww, Alex - I thank you for the mention.
Since I am already on a sort of sabbatical from teaching a regular group, due to my own investigations, training and 'the busy season' at Rikers -- I really do miss working with the good people of Systema...especially at FightHouse!

I will try to get to The House - sometime in December or early January, due to my Rikers schedule...when I can be sure of the Wednesday I can be there, I will let you know.

And after I have visited - you can have the credit from your good classmates (especially Rachel and her mom) -- LOL - or the blame for bringing the 'Bogeyman from Brooklyn' back to visit! Between the three of us - oh, how well you all will be 'worked'.

Thanks for the invite...I will remember to try to get to you all.


----------



## RachelK (Nov 27, 2004)

Yes, Denis the Menace is back with his usual array of shovels, swords, whips, knives, saws, boots, and let's not forget enormous fists! We've been learning so much from Denis, it really is a treat. We've been working on using the legs, lots of knife work with the leg, delivering and absorbing strikes. He promises us more short work and work against the wall. We've done several fun and unusual warmup exercises that I have never seen before. Much attention to the fundamentals and he does not let us get away with forgetting our breathing or posture. Or not paying attention. Did I mention the usual array of shovels, swords, whips, knives, saws, boots, and let's not forget enormous fists? And as always, Denis is full of interesting facts and tid-bits about military combatives and other kinds of physical conflict, and many amusing and amazing tales of professional work. So it's been a real privilege to once again be instructed by Denis. I am hoping he will stay long enough to overlap with Martin. Then if Rob could pay us a visit as well, we'd have quite an abundance of Systema teachers in the House. So don't forget about us Rob, I will leave the pestering in the capable hands of Alex. And any Systema tri-staters who want to pay us a visit, December would be the perfect time.
See you soon, I hope!
*Vsego nailuchshego* (best wishes),
Rachel


----------



## ABN (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm going to try to get away for a day and over to NYC, now that the baby is a bit more manageable, perhaps I can bribe my wife....


----------

